# Where is the best place to buy SX Core and SX Lite?



## MichaelShawJr (May 28, 2020)

I am looking for the best place to buy to ship to the United States, but posting best sites for other countries could help others since I didn't see a thread about this yet.


----------



## iialaq01 (May 29, 2020)

I would say txswitch(dot)com. It’s China based and is listed in TX website as an authorized seller for the US market. My recommendation though is to wait until we hear something from TX after all Nint..do’s lawsuit against many resellers. Good luck


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2020)

The best thing to do right now is probably wait. Otherwise, the more well known a site is, the more likely they are to be shutdown by Nintendo and there'll be another round of mass refunds.


----------



## airrich (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm wondering the same. I'm still holding out, but it seems most are ordering through txswitch


----------



## EricX (Jun 2, 2020)

Serval US sites are closed due to the lawsuit of Nintendo America, I've pre-ordered once on the uberchips, I dont want to be canceled the order causing shopping on an US site, so I finally order on a french site, 3ds-linker which can shipping to North American.


----------



## Zangetsu0161 (Jun 13, 2020)

Can anyone recommand a UK seller plz.


----------



## iKu (Jun 18, 2020)

Zangetsu0161 said:


> Can anyone recommand a UK seller plz.


You can check on Team Xecuter site, they have a few UK sites in the 'where to buy' section.


----------



## Supernova89 (Jul 1, 2020)

Zangetsu0161 said:


> Can anyone recommand a UK seller plz.


Try aliexpress they seem to have stock from time to time, fast dispatch aswell


----------



## DupeDupex (Jul 22, 2020)

Aliexpress is good.


----------



## FacuuSSJ (Aug 20, 2020)

Can someone pass me a page that sends the sx core to the whole world? since I can't find any page that makes shipments to Argentina


----------



## nitroflux (Sep 1, 2020)

Zangetsu0161 said:


> Can anyone recommand a UK seller plz.



bought mine from txswitch - took a week to deliver to the uk.


----------



## MaxiBus (Sep 4, 2020)

can recommend sxflashcard DOT com

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DupeDupex said:


> Aliexpress is good.


How do i get SX Cores from aliexpress? Is there a hidden entry to the dark side or something?


----------



## Systemicjb (Sep 8, 2020)

If you are from us, you can get them on acnhstuff(dot)com on the NS category.


----------

